# Cold nasty fronts



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I had 3 days booked with the same guys. This was a trip for Fishon Guide Service. They only wanted bull reds. The first day had small craft warnings and the north wind had everything stirred up. Don't let this picture fool you. This was the only protected beach from Empire jetties to tiger pass.










Of 6 boats struggling in the area none of us found anything. These were our actual conditions and water color all day no matter where we went. 










The second day was a different story. We made a long run south and I made a few stops along the way just to see how much things got messed up the last few days. They sure did. I noticed the river looked a bit cleaner but when I went through the first spillway the water was still dirty. Even stopped there with another guide and neither of us liked it. We still gave it a try.

One other boat goes directly to the beach but I divert and check out another place before getting to my targeted destination. Once we get to the beach the action starts on the second cast.










We are now 100% better than yesterday with 1 fish. We work this area and soon have another one hit. This one throws the hook after a short fight. As I start to work the area a bit more we have another good strike and a drag burning run. We loose this one also. Saw and heard this one break the line or so I thought. When I looked the hook had broken. Must have been a rust or weak spot I did not notice. 1 for 3 not good. We landed our fourth so we were back to a 50% average. 










Still plugging away and loose the next. About this time I call in the other boat that went there before I did. He was further past where I started and only had 2 strikes. I called him into where I was. As he pulls up we are on another bull red.










They pull up right behind us and instantly hook up with a double. My boat hooks up as I am watching them. The guy on the fish said "He is spooling me". I look up and it is too late. My knot held at the reel but when it came tight it snapped at the hook end. At least I got all my line back. We are loosing too many fish but the guys are very happy with some great action. I was struggling to stay above the 50% average.










We had a catch and loose battle going on all day with the bulls. Our final count was 9 of 16 so we ended up above the 50% average. That is like having a winning season although not ending up on the top.











Our biggest of the day was a 32 pound black drum. This was not counted in with our bull red count. We picked it up when looking for some meat fish.










The day ended up with a lot of stories to be shared and some fish to clean.

Life is Good!










Life is Good! Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

A rare zero fish day down there.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

This weather has even the offshore shut down. When they can get out the Catches are not looking good some days.


----------

